# eigenes JPanel in NetBeans importieren



## JFreak (15. Jan 2007)

siehe da: www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=255724#255724

Hallo,

ich möchte das gerne so machen, wie es dort steht und deshalb ein JPanel ableiten. Kann ich das irgendwie dann mit dem GUI-Builder von NetBeans benutzen?

MfG Lars


----------



## André Uhres (15. Jan 2007)

Da gibt's ein Palette Manager: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=160668#160668


----------



## JFreak (15. Jan 2007)

Danke, darauf bin ich im Moment auch gestoßen. Rumprobieren lohnt sich ja doch...

MfG Lars


----------

